# Canada Foiles Sentence



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

When I was young, my buddies and I would watch his videos and want to hunt and shoot just like him. I feel so ashamed for idolizing this guy.

Opening morning this year, I had a goose that needed more help; and after, I gave my two boys a 15 minute talk on respecting the game we harvest. Both of them understand our role as hunters, and that makes me so proud. I will not tell either of them about this guy, his behavior, or ever talk about his products. Whatever the verdict, it is not harsh enough.


----------



## UKLABMAN (Dec 6, 2003)

Canada just let a woman off scott free after murdering her infant child. She said it caused her distress. Give me a break Canada.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Cmon Uklabman, Casey Anthoney ring a bell? 

Geeze the judge hasnt even ruled on it yet. Ill reserve judgement on the ruling until then. My feelings regardless of the decision it wont be enough.


----------



## UKLABMAN (Dec 6, 2003)

Both are travesties, but in the Canada case she admitted her crime!


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

optimax115 said:


> When I was young, my buddies and I would watch his videos and want to hunt and shoot just like him. I feel so ashamed for idolizing this guy.
> 
> Opening morning this year, I had a goose that needed more help; and after, I gave my two boys a 15 minute talk on respecting the game we harvest. Both of them understand our role as hunters, and that makes me so proud. I will not tell either of them about this guy, his behavior, or ever talk about his products. Whatever the verdict, it is not harsh enough.


 
Why hide the truth from your kids? Foiles' is the perfect example of how a real sportsman does not act. Conceal the facts and you run the risk of your kids discovering him independently, and believing what they learn off one of his websites / shows / product advertisements, etc. Just my .02


----------



## quackmaster (Sep 29, 2004)

The sad thing is all his calls, videos, and products bought by hunters have provided the funds that are essentially paying for his defense right now. What a scumbag my mission this season is to make sure that everyone I hunt with knows what this guy did.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mick105 (Sep 17, 2008)

I agree with Quack Addict! Every young hunter needs to know what Foiles did was wrong. Not talking about it is exactly what he wants. He isnt a hunter, he is a violator! As parents its our job to teach our children right from wrong. Let them know what he did and tell them if they do something similar you and the entire hunting community will be disappointed in them. Just my opinion!


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

They need to pin his ass to the wall. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Typical arogant folies sob, pos violater in the first degree! What an arogant tool just look at him looking at the camera i'd like to slap the look off his face for real. SO much damage to the hunting community. But the real sad thing about it all is; HE DOESN'T GIVE A ****. HE CARES ABOUT HIMSELF NOTHING MORE. A worthless tool to the tenth power! I hope you get the straight meat in jail you **** stain! :evil:

Smoke hopin you rot in there!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

smoke said:


> Typical arogant folies sob, pos violater in the first degree! What an arogant tool just look at him looking at the camera i'd like to slap the look off his face for real. SO much damage to the hunting community. But the real sad thing about it all is; HE DOESN'T GIVE A ****. HE CARES ABOUT HIMSELF NOTHING MORE. A worthless tool to the tenth power! I hope you get the straight meat in jail you **** stain! :evil:
> 
> Smoke hopin you rot in there!


Tell us how you really feel:lol:


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

smoke said:


> Typical arogant folies sob, pos violater in the first degree! What an arogant tool just look at him looking at the camera i'd like to slap the look off his face for real. SO much damage to the hunting community. But the real sad thing about it all is; HE DOESN'T GIVE A ****. HE CARES ABOUT HIMSELF NOTHING MORE. A worthless tool to the tenth power! I hope you get the straight meat in jail you **** stain! :evil:
> 
> Smoke hopin you rot in there!


So you're gonna turn down his Facebook friend request??


----------



## bchez (Jan 19, 2010)

What a dirt bag. He should be banned from hunting everywhere for life. And he should have to do mandatory D.U. work projects forever. :rant:


----------



## billbuster1 (Jul 27, 2010)

what a tool... the picture says it all with his bright white oakley glasses and his harley davidson shirt on like some wanna be [email protected]$$... now all the peta freaks think we play wit dead ducks and geese for joy awesome jeff real awesome


----------



## dt7 (Dec 3, 2008)

WOW this guy is a complete moron!!! He has done more damage and dis-service to the hunting community than we can imagine. His jack***ed behavior should be met with a massive fine, jail time, and a complete lifetime ban from hunting, and anything related to hunting! I hope any one who carried his line of products, or anything he endorsed, immediately goes out to their shelves and yanks them. I am going down stairs right now to stomp on and THROW AWAY my goose call and a camo shirt I know he endorsed. WHAT A PILE OF CRAP!!! No profit should ever be made off that morons name... WHAT A PILE OF CRAP!!!WHAT A PILE OF CRAP!!!WHAT A PILE OF CRAP!!!


----------

